# Fridge Control Board Dead



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

On our last outing the Fridge just up and died one morning after the generator was on, might have been a spike I don't know since it was running on gas at the time. I was thankful for 2 things. 1) For some reason this trip I packed both coolers and 2) I made sure I had the owners manuals, I was able to figure out that no matter what I did it wasn't going to come back on the last 2 days and I could forget it and get back to camping.

Dealer got me in a day after I got home, called me that day and said the part was on order and I'd have it back Monday. Gotta love a good dealer!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Steve - Did you get a factory replacement or did you ask for one of the after market Dinosaur boards??


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Factory board is all they install under warranty.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I would tend to doubt a spike if it was running on gas.
Prolly just chalk it up to a bad board and forget about it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Factory board is all they install under warranty.
> [snapback]43851[/snapback]​


It never hurts to ask. Even if you had to pay the difference.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I will if it goes out again, I've never had one go out before so i figure its just a bum board this time. Its got its own 3 year warranty so we'll see, if it dies again then I'll be asking!


----------

